# Recommendation



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I've discovered a LOT of classical music (especially opera) recently, through Spotify. I think it's a great software. You need an invitation from another member to download and register as of now, but it's possible it will be free for everyone some time soon. Just thought I'd let people know it's not just pop/mainstream music on there.


----------



## glennbuck (May 1, 2009)

I'd like to recomend my site with classical music videos from top performers past and present,enjoy at http://classicalvideoviolin.blogspot.com/


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

wow, thanks for the link! great blog


----------



## hello09 (May 16, 2009)

look at this:


----------

